# cod 4 night xb360 weds 6th aug?



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone up for a private match or banding into a party? far too many idiots into friendly fire these days, spoliing the game.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

If I can get wireless set up in time :thumb:


----------



## Coullio (Nov 4, 2007)

panama said:


> anyone up for a private match or banding into a party? far too many idiots into friendly fire these days, spoliing the game.


What time would you be thinking about??


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

9 ish


----------



## Coullio (Nov 4, 2007)

panama said:


> 9 ish


I would be up for that. I have puppy training class from 18.30 so 21.00 is fine.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Coullio said:


> I would be up for that. I have puppy training class from 18.30 so 21.00 is fine.


:lol::lol: :thumb:


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Coullio said:


> I would be up for that. I have puppy training class from 18.30 so 21.00 is fine.


mate, you've got to be kidding me? puppy training class to killing men.....

:lol:

Panama - I'll be up for this, not been on COD4 for a while, will be good to have a party with a few DW members...

what game type you after?


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

add me fcsmudge will be up for some killing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coullio (Nov 4, 2007)

eshrules said:


> mate, you've got to be kidding me? puppy training class to killing men.....
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


I have to train the puppy, I bought it for my daughter who is 4. Yes training the pup then training you lot how to play COD4.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

eshrules said:


> mate, you've got to be kidding me? puppy training class to killing men.....
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


anything hardcore. none of that pussy killcam. winds me up to f**k it does.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

still on tonight chaps?


----------



## Coullio (Nov 4, 2007)

panama said:


> still on tonight chaps?


Yes I will be on just before 9


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I'll be on for a change.. It's been a while!!

XBOX LIVE ID - Jimm3h (I think!)


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

might be a bit late getting on. not long in from work and not had me tea.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

im logging in now, if someone wants to add me


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm struggling to log on to XBOX LIVE. Just checking the support pages now...


----------

